# Liberty 2.0 and backups



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't seem to find an answer to this noob question . I came from miui. I did a backup before I flashed 2.0. I don't know how to restore my miui backup since I seem to be on the older version of clockwork . I used the newer version to make my backup of miui. Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's not the version number of CWR. It's the fact that you made the backup of a 2nd init rom. You need to be on a 2nd init rom again to reflash the backup. I've run into the same problem numerous times.

Now if you switch to RzRecovery, you can flash a 1st init nandroid while running a 2nd init rom and vice versa.


----------



## jh13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you need to flash MIUI or CM7 and then go in to clockwork and restore your backup, the newer clockwork's backups aren't compatible with the 2.XXX version that liberty uses.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

The CWM versions may play a role as well, however.
So...flash whatever 2nd init you want, and restore the nandroid.
5.0.2.0 or whatever the newest is can be flashed in Rom Manager though.

Edit:



jh13 said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you need to flash MIUI or CM7 and then go in to clockwork and restore your backup, the newer clockwork's backups aren't compatible with the 2.XXX version that liberty uses.


LIBERTY doesn't use that version.
Droid2/X Bootstrap does...which is what 95% of 1st init Rom users use.
You can use Rom Manager to Flash 5.0.2.0 no mater what Rom.
But, I do believe the second poster is correct in saying that you have to be on 2nd init to restore a 2nd init nandroid.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> It's not the version number of CWR. It's the fact that you made the backup of a 2nd init rom. You need to be on a 2nd init rom again to reflash the backup. I've run into the same problem numerous times.
> 
> Now if you switch to RzRecovery, you can flash a 1st init nandroid while running a 2nd init rom and vice versa.


That makes sense . I saw something on the miui forum about RzRecovery. Thank you .


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You're welcome.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7309-recovery-rzrecovery-many-devices/page__pid__246893__st__290#entry246893

Link to the post for the DX recovery file. Post 299 I think it is.


----------



## jh13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> The CWM versions may play a role as well, however.
> So...flash whatever 2nd init you want, and restore the nandroid.
> 5.0.2.0 or whatever the newest is can be flashed in Rom Manager though.
> 
> ...


I just rebooted into recovery from the power menu on Liberty 2.0 and it takes me to Clockwork 2.5.08..... so it does use this recovery and I do not have D2/X bootstrapper installed, I'm pretty sure although not 100% certain that Kejar or jrummy built it into the rom as the bootstrapper app isn't needed. RzRecovery is cool, backups and restores are quite a bit quicker and if there isn't a 1st init -2nd init nandroid backup issue using Rz then thats even better.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh shit, didn't even think about the power-menu.
They probably just ripped the source (open source) from the bootstrap app though...and I can't to this day figure out why that hasn't been updated...as it's still probably the most popular method of getting into CWM on our devices.

Well you can still always use 5.0.2.0 from Rom Manager.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

But I'm still not sure you can use CWR to restore a 2nd init backup while running a 1st init rom. Something in the way it was created and the way the hijack works, I've never gotten it to work. It always tells me that it can't find the system.img or the data.img. Then if I load a matching init rom and THEN restore, it works flawlessly.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Right right right, I had that problem as well when I tried.
I don't mean to be, but I'm merely confusing things here.

OP:
Again, definitely flash a 2nd init.
It'll take you 2 minutes...as you don't have to restore anything at all or change settings or what-have you.
As soon as you boot up...boot back into recovery (the same CWM you used 5.0.2.0) and restore.

Edit:
OH!

And if you used V6 Supercharger...and chose to make the changes to Build.prop and the init.rc files (the "riskier method)...
Remember that you WILL again bootloop when you restore the Nandroid.
Just do a battery pull 3/4/5/however many times it takes.

Scared the crap out of me when I restored a nandroid with those tweaks...forgetting that they might be causing me to bootloop.


----------

